# Is it possible to get smaller Hang Tags/Cards?



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

So, I've been looking to get hang tags/business cards made for my shirts.. I want them very small...about 2" X 1". Any bigger than that looks tacky to me IMO.

Problem is...most sites have a standard size like 3" X 2". I've e-mailed several, and asked if they'd do a custom size for me, and they decline. One company said they would, but they ask I order an outrageous quantity (I just want a small quantity for now, like 500)


----------



## LLfashionhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not sure where to get hang tag that small you may can get it from a label maker.What i would like to ask you , The shirts you are selling has your lables inside?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Irpud said:


> So, I've been looking to get hang tags/business cards made for my shirts.. I want them very small...about 2" X 1". Any bigger than that looks tacky to me IMO.
> 
> Problem is...most sites have a standard size like 3" X 2". I've e-mailed several, and asked if they'd do a custom size for me, and they decline. One company said they would, but they ask I order an outrageous quantity (I just want a small quantity for now, like 500)


That's a VERY small hang tag.

What are you planning on putting on it? 

Just a logo?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, american apparel tags can be narrower than that. Like 2 by 0.5 or so. So I'd say you can pretty much get them any size you'd like.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, there neck label is very narrow. I don't know if I've seen hang tags that small, though.


----------



## snoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I started a thread yesterday asking about hang tags, I didn't know the terminology before yesterday. I think a business card is excessive in size.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Go check out a few hang tags at your local mall. A business card is very small compared to most you will see.

2 inches wide and 3 inches long is really not very big at all. Especially once you attach it to a shirt. It looks very small.

That's why the OP can't really find anything smaller. It's the standard size for a reason.

You get any smaller, and whatever you're printing is going to barely be legible.

Unless you're just going for your logo on the tag, of course.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Consider that your hangtag can be a distintive and eye catching weapon against your competitors once displayed at the point of sale!!! I like them od-shape od-color and eye catching for this reason...


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I just want my logo put on the hang tag.

Yes, my shirts will have labels on the inside of the shirt. I haven't found many people who do both, though.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

Is the logo the only thing going to be on the tag? Thats REALLY small


----------



## wob (Apr 16, 2008)

Irpud, if you find a company that will do 1" cards, let me know

I'm currently looking for hang tags that are 3x12cm


----------



## Jones (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Irpud, I just had tags printed, 2.5 x 1", with perforation, and I think that they look fantastic. Just my logo. You've probably already gotten yours made, but if you haven't, I used monkeydrive.net. Now I just have to find a small hole punch!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like some of the posters were confusing labels for hang tags.

Check out MOO.com | We love to print. They make full color cards the size you are looking for. I have ordered business cards from them. Warning: They ain't cheap and they are in England! But shipping is pretty fast.


----------



## tacticalops (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm new to this forum. 

but here is my idea. 

why dont you have your hang tags made to the standard business card size, but have your logo printed on each have of the card, then have your card cut in half. Then instead of having 500 cards you have 1000 card for the same price.

we get flyers cut out here for $1.oo per cut.

would recommend having the cards made locally in your town, that way you can tell them exactly what you want.


----------

